# how to make concrete smooth after its dry



## danamarie (Feb 15, 2012)

how to make concrete smooth after its dry


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Just poured, or antique,..??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Terrazzo grinder will work---


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

New or old concrete?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Grinder is the only way after it has set, unless you want to break up and repour.


----------

